# New Guitar Year 1959 Gibson LG-1



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

2016 has been a busy year for guitar acquisitions. I'm building a backline rental company specializing in vintage and boutique gear.
This year I sold several instruments and amps to fund more desirable pieces. 

Here's one of them:




1959 Gibson LG-1 purchased from Avenue Guitar. 

Love this guitar! The neck feels like my old Jr. It has an upper mid emphasis that really suits flat picking or slide work. 
Top crack repair near the bottom of the sound hole.


----------



## KeyserSoze (Jan 8, 2015)

Beautiful! Nice score

Any more info on your company? Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

I'm not sure I can discuss the company on the forum right now. I'm a contributing member, but I'm not listed as a dealer.
I don't want to break any forum rules.

I'll sort this out soon.


----------



## KeyserSoze (Jan 8, 2015)

Awesome, I'll have to keep my eyes and ears peeled!
I had an early 60's LG-O (solid mahogany), and have always regretted getting rid of it ...really cool little guitars!

Feel free to post some pictures of any other cool gear you've collected recently!


----------

